# Canadian (Junior) Rangers:  Not JUST in remote First Nations anymore!



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2011)

Wondering if they'll be training with local Reserve units, not to mention what other cities might see such offices open up - shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._



> WINNIPEG teenagers are the first urban kids in Canada who are allowed to sign up as army Rangers, a unit typically run in the Arctic, the Canadian Forces announced Friday.
> 
> The First Urban Junior Canadian Ranger Patrol opened an office this week at the Indian and Métis Friendship Centre on Robinson Street in the North End. Nineteen had signed up by the first night, on Thursday.
> 
> ...


_Winnipeg Free Press_, 24 Sept 11

_- edited to fix title -_


----------



## dapaterson (30 Sep 2011)

JCRs are part of the larger Cadet movement, not part of the Reserves.

But why let the facts get in the way of the story?


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> JCRs are part of the larger Cadet movement, not part of the Reserves.
> 
> But why let the facts get in the way of the story?


Good catch.  Given this, still wonder who's going to deliver the training?

More here in the announcement:


> The Junior Canadian Rangers opened their first urban patrol in Canada at the Indian and Métis Friendship Centre of Winnipeg on September 22, 2011.
> 
> Previously, Junior Canadian Ranger patrols were only in sparsely settled northern, coastal, and isolated areas of Canada, where there was already a Canadian Ranger patrol. The program is being expanded, on a trial basis, so that youth in urban areas can also benefit.
> 
> ...



- edited to add:  Since this is more a Cadet-esque issue, that's where it's going -


----------



## Mikhail (8 Oct 2011)

The JCR Programs is not part of the cadet program at all. 2 entirely different creatures. Completely different mandates, administrators, and focus.

I just finished assisting with a JCR program which was housed AT a cadet camp, and it was a wonderful opportunity to find out more about the JCRs (and compare them to the Cadet program). I now hope that a jcr branch will open in my small rural area.

I was very impressed.


----------



## catalyst (21 Oct 2011)

I got to work writing and researching content once for the JCRs. I spent most of the day going 'wow', 'cool', 'they did this', 'what a neat program'. I was much impressed!


----------



## medicineman (21 Oct 2011)

Likely some of the staff will be from the local area - there are Ranger Group HQ's often near or on large Bases - there is one in Victoria for instance and another in Borden.  Myabe they're going to form a group HQ in the Peg?

MM


----------



## dogger1936 (21 Oct 2011)

Mikhail said:
			
		

> The JCR Programs is not part of the cadet program at all. 2 entirely different creatures. Completely different mandates, administrators, and focus.
> 
> I just finished assisting with a JCR program which was housed AT a cadet camp, and it was a wonderful opportunity to find out more about the JCRs (and compare them to the Cadet program). I now hope that a jcr branch will open in my small rural area.
> 
> I was very impressed.



It's a very good program. Although it is not suppose to exist in areas with a Cadet unit running; in the next few years were going to see many rural army navy army cadets shut down and move into this direction. 

Free clothing, go to camp and ride ATV's shoot guns instead wearing a dress uniform parading etc. Same opportunity to go to summer camp... No boot's to polish, uniform to iron, hair to cut and all the perks of cadets.


----------

